# Advice sought on Winter screens



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,
I'm collecting my Hymer B544 next week and was wanting some advice on what are the best insulated external screens to get for it. I bought 'TaylorMade' Screens for my Autotrail Navajo but lack of doors may be a problem for a similar fit on my Hymer!


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Suggest you check out the Silverscreens website - they seem to have solutions for most Hymers.

My 2002 Hymer 544 Classic model had an awning rail above the windscreen and either side of the cab windows to allow attachment of the external screens.

The newer models don't seem to have this facility which is a retrograde step in my opinion - so much for progress !!!!!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wait & see whether you really need them. I've used my 2007 544 in winter and not felt that any additional insulation was needed - even down to below -5c.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a look at the following:

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/polarscreens_000.htm

They are very very helpful. Good luck

Edit: Or give Chris from Premier Motorhomes a PM and he will give you the info required. He is excellent too.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

We bought a Silverscreen for our 2007 Hymer B544 and have used it three times on long ski trips (7 weeks+). It certainly helps with the insulation but, more impressively, it eliminates windscreen condensation completely. 

The only criticism I have is that if the wind and rain are in the wrong direction, the RH door seal can leak quite significantly. This is due to the screen skirt fitted over the top corner of that door. Having said that it's only happened once so I still recommend them overall.

Rgds
CD


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

uncleswede said:


> We bought a Silverscreen for our 2007 Hymer B544 and have used it three times on long ski trips (7 weeks+). It certainly helps with the insulation but, more impressively, it eliminates windscreen condensation completely.
> 
> The only criticism I have is that if the wind and rain are in the wrong direction, the RH door seal can leak quite significantly. This is due to the screen skirt fitted over the top corner of that door. Having said that it's only happened once so I still recommend them overall.
> 
> ...


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Water ingress with screens fitted is something to do with the cab door seals I think, the newer model Hymers have different seals which leak water in.

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi valkman. If you have a lster hymer which has external door seals, you really need to fix the screens totally external. By thst, i mean, do not let them fix by opening the door and the flap fitting over the top corner of the door. It will leak! Taylor made refused to supply to me as they knew the problems, silver screens have had to refund money, van comfort supplied and mine leaked. So i modified and made all fixings external and they work well with no problems. Somewhere on here, i have posted photographs in a couple of threads of my set up. If you sesrch, i am sure you will find them. However, you dont say your vans age, and if it is older with internal door seals, it should be easier. Just think, how can a door seal properly, with a flap stopping the seal? It cant! Persevere and in the end it will be worth it, as no condensation and you will be as snug ad a bug in a rug


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

Grath said:


> Hi valkman. If you have a lster hymer which has external door seals, you really need to fix the screens totally external. By thst, i mean, do not let them fix by opening the door and the flap fitting over the top corner of the door. It will leak! Taylor made refused to supply to me as they knew the problems, silver screens have had to refund money, van comfort supplied and mine leaked. So i modified and made all fixings external and they work well with no problems. Somewhere on here, i have posted photographs in a couple of threads of my set up. If you sesrch, i am sure you will find them. However, you dont say your vans age, and if it is older with internal door seals, it should be easier. Just think, how can a door seal properly, with a flap stopping the seal? It cant! Persevere and in the end it will be worth it, as no condensation and you will be as snug ad a bug in a rug


Thanks Grath. Mine's a late 2012, so I'll have a search for your posting with pics.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

HarryTheHymer said:


> Suggest you check out the Silverscreens website - they seem to have solutions for most Hymers.
> !


Ditto ...Rapido charge £650 Silverscreen charge £250 ....no brainier and have been very happy with the ones they supplied for my Autotrail


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have Vancomfort screens on my B544. They come with aluminium profiles that you stick above the door on one side and the side window on the other side, the side screens have rope sewn into the top section which slides into the profile, the windscreen section is velcroed onto the sides and elastic cords are hooked onto the wheel arches making the whole thing very secure.

No leaks are possible and on top of the Pyrenees it keeps the front of the van warm with little inside condensation.

Would not be without them.

Mike


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> javea"]I have Vancomfort screens on my B544. They come with aluminium profiles that you stick above the door on one side and the side window on the other side, the side screens have rope sewn into the top section which slides into the profile, the windscreen section is velcroed onto the sides and elastic cords are hooked onto the wheel arches making the whole thing very secure.
> 
> No leaks are possible and on top of the Pyrenees it keeps the front of the van warm with little inside condensation.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I have on my van. My screens and all the gubbins came to around £350. Expensive but a worthwhile investment I think.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

We have Silverscreens & would not be without them. No leaks & no condensation.


----------

